# Mass Air Flow Sensor



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I was talking to Rick at Synergy Motorsports and he said that there is no benifit to using this after market unit from Granetelli, that it would do nothing for me???? Has anybody here bought any after market MAF Sensors any difference??? Did I get ript off for $280.00????:confused


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> I was talking to Rick at Synergy Motorsports and he said that there is no benifit to using this after market unit from Granetelli, that it would do nothing for me???? Has anybody here bought any after market MAF Sensors any difference??? Did I get ript off for $280.00????:confused



The only benefit to an aftermarket MAF is if it's larger and you've reached the limits (airflow-wise) of the stock MAF.

Jody


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

The MAF sensor is a important input to the PCM if you would compare the sensor readings and they are the same you got hooked IMO


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

actually the calibration is probably screwed up with the larger maf, and it's send in accurate singals to the pcm and you'll have no idea what the problem is.

I don't know what CFM a stock GTO can take through the stock MAF but i find it hard to believe that you'd ever need to replace it. Besides, what is the benefit of widening 1 portion of a piece of plumbing.... if the rest of the plumbing is still restrictive?

i'm saying if you put in a 4" ID into a 3" length of hose or pipe.... have you actually done anything? except create more turbulance in the intake tract.

i would get rid of that A S A P


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i solved that problem by putting the MAF sensor on my work bench. it flows fine there and doesn't block any air going into the TB


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I called the boys at Granetteli and they said that there unit is a lot faster in measuring the air coming in and sending that info to the computer , when used with a CAI and a custem tune this will result in an extra 6-10 rwhp, with headers,CAI, tune 7-12rwhp. I called lingenfelter and gave them the same Question and there tuner agreed with this, it's not in the flow but the speed of info transfer!!! I'm going to test this when I have my headers installed and have them do the tune the same day, I'll see what the dyno says using the OEM and aftermarket unit I'll post it up as soon as I find out. Have any of U bought one off these, seen any difference?


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

I tried a Granetteli MAF and all it did was keep the engine light on. I have a Banshee Exhaust with Random Tech cats, and a K&N CAI, a _real_ ECM tune plus other basic bolt-ons, and I had no signifigant power increase using an aftermarket MAF sensor. I basically wasted 300 bucks. The only time an aftermarket MAF sensor or MAF delete would be neccesary is when you are gonna *seriously* modify your car.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Damm if thats the case I aint puttin it in, I'll sell it to some other smuck on ebay for 279.99 LOL 
But than again What do you meen by SERIOUSLY modify'd car? I hoping to add a maggie unit this next summer would Qualify??


----------



## GOATHEAD (Feb 28, 2006)

Best bet is to leave the stock one on..


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't know-It might be. A Magnacharger is on my "dream build-sheet"! No dinero, mang.... All I know is I tried an aftermarket MAF, it didn't work for me, and I reinstalled the stock one. IMO, a good example of seriously modified would be a racecar from the folks at HSV.


----------



## GTO_go_BLUE (Oct 18, 2005)

I bought the Granetelli MAF also. Installed it with CAI and Predator tune. All I got was engine light too rich fuel mixture. Replaced with orignal MAF. Had headers, catback, head & cam package installed by Hutter Performance. They had talked to GM Detroit rep who strongly recommended against aftermarket MAF for performance saying the factory one is the best match for the engine. With that, I decided to stick with the factory MAF. That's my experience, hope it helps. Can't in my heart sell it and screw someone else though, part of the learning curve.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

[QUOTEhi guys just would like to know if u are aloud to run mafless in USA over here in oz we run mafless and tune to suit


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

vxssls1 said:


> [QUOTEhi guys just would like to know if u are aloud to run mafless in USA over here in oz we run mafless and tune to suit


no we're not. we can't use long tube headers, replacement cats or catless exhausts or speed density tuning going MAFless. that's why i only drive mine in the driveway


----------

